

Show HN: Hackjob.io – HN job listings done a bit better - dvt
https://hackjobio.herokuapp.com

======
slavik81
It would be nice if there were an indication when there's 0 matches found. I
was briefly confused as nothing on the page changed at all when I hit 'Search'
after entering my criteria.

------
MaxScheiber
To me, the tag box has incorrect UX. I would personally expect that hitting
the spacebar would end one tag and let me enter a second tag, especially since
it is clear that you do not permit spaces in tags. I would also expect the
"enter" key to conduct the search. Instead, spacebar adds a space that will
get converted to a hyphen anyway, and enter ends one tag and lets me create a
second one.

Good job overall; I like the idea. It will be an interesting challenge to
capture meaning from these raw text posts. For example, I tried to search for
jobs in Florida, but typing in "FL" gives a lot of false positives. That will
be the

~~~
totalrobe
Well first of all I looked through the recent thread and saw 0 postings in FL.

Little bit of a sidetrack, but it's seriously depressing that 90% of the jobs
posted are SF and NY. These companies are seriously limiting their applicant
pools.

~~~
throwaway32439
Outside of helping build a startup, you have literally every other job site at
your disposal. Go on any of them.

Within the context of building a startup, Sam Altman suggests it is more than
10x easier in SF and SV - however I think it is more like 50x easier. You can
talk to 50 people on "startup" terms in FL before you'll find one person who
is as qualified and willing to work on a startup, who will actually do it, as
you can find in SF.

For better or for worse, HN is a YC property, and it's mostly about startups.
In that sense even NY ranks far behind SF.

In fact, you can go farther and say that inside SF, twenty people can build
the better part of a billion dollars in value together from nothing. Outside
SF, you will get accused of being a thief and trying to take advantage of the
same developers. It's a complete non-starter.

I realize most people posting advertisements are somewhat farther along, but
the point stands. SF is where they are funded and able to post startup jobs.

~~~
totalrobe
I think you are underestimating the SE. They have the talent but not the
employers. I, like most educated young folks I knew from FL, had to move out
of the state for non military tech jobs.

------
mapleoin
A progress bar that takes 20 seconds to load? What year is this?

~~~
codingdave
...followed by a UI that totally could have been shown while data loaded in
the background.

------
avinassh
It is open source btw:
[https://github.com/dvx/hackjob](https://github.com/dvx/hackjob)

What is the meaning of 'stateless:

> and wanted to build a stateless product using Firebase.

~~~
chadscira
seems like a massive waste of resources... you're making 800 http requests to
firebase. If you don't want to use a database at least setup some sort of cron
that just updates a giant JSON file so the users don't have to DDOS firebase.

Other than that it looks great.

------
phantom_oracle
Can you add another filter rule where we can remove jobs from the results that
aren't interesting to us?

For example, searching for "Remote" and I may stumble onto a post that has
"sorry no remote" and I'd like to clear that from the results (so that in the
end, I end up only with the jobs that I'd be most interested in applying to).

~~~
contingencies
Per-job 'ignore' flag would be good, too. Could just save to a cookie. Also,
per-job 'notes' field, eg. status = applied, sounds like it's run by a control
freak, bad weather, etc.

~~~
dvt
All great ideas! May implement some of these today.

------
bdamos
I have two minor comments:

1) Linking to the original HN hiring post is helpful, and

2) I'm on a poor internet connection now, and this page took about a minute to
load. [http://hnhiring.com/](http://hnhiring.com/) and the original July 2015
thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9812245](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9812245))
load in ~5 seconds.

~~~
dvt
(1) is probably going to make it in at some point! Unfortunately, I need to
make an HTTP request for every post (that's how the HN Firebase API works) and
that gets pretty expensive on slow connections. :/

~~~
necubi
Yeah, I build [http://hnhiring.me](http://hnhiring.me) well before the API via
scraping. I looked into moving over after it was released but found it
completely impractical for this sort of thing.

Hopefully it'll be improved at some point, especially given how bad the HN
markup is (fun fact: all comments are at the same level in the dom; the
indentation is achieved via a blank gif with a width property).

~~~
dvt
Ouch, that sounds painful. Glad I didn't go the scraping route :P

------
jnpatel
This is pretty neat stateless app, however the current implementation leads to
performance issues on slower connections.

Have you thought about some optimizations you could make to
filtering/searching to minimize the initial load time, while still keeping all
the logic client-side?

~~~
dvt
Thanks! And yeah, I'm probably going to cache the results in localStorage at
some point.

------
dvt
Couple of updates: made job listings easier to read + added a permalink link
for the people that want to see original posts.

TODO: dates, viewing comments, storing data in localStorage after initial
download.

------
coned88
I know there's an icon to tell posts apart but there needs to be more done to
differentiate posts. I shouldn't have to be so careful

~~~
dvt
Just pushed an update that should make things easier to differentiate!

~~~
coned88
Can't be better than that. Awesome

------
mkaziz
I would love and/or keywords. Eg. I'd like to find a job in Chicago for either
C# or django work.

~~~
victorantos
I believe you can achieve that by adding custom filters like here
[http://angjobs.com/#!/jobs/inbox/hn](http://angjobs.com/#!/jobs/inbox/hn)

------
readme
You should add some blank space between the posts, it will make it easier to
read.

Same with titles and paragraphs.

~~~
dvt
Done!

------
beeskneecaps
Swiping back on safari mobile reset my search results and search criteria.

------
lelf
> Try searching for technologies (Java, C,

Yeah, working search for C. Sure. I believe.

~~~
zerr
I don't mind [non-working search] for C, but inability to search C++
constantly annoys me. But this is not the case for this site, great.

------
tiernetworks
The date of the original posting would be a useful addition.

------
bonghodrum
This is awesome! Great job!

------
noso
Great Job!

------
mrwnmonm
thanks for creating this

